# Decoder question



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

You have a loco that's dcc ready (8 pin plug fitted) you order a decoder and specify what engine it's for, the decoder arrives (not a cheapy) and it's a plastic dodad with a whole bunch of coloured wires hangin off it and no ruddy plug, you have to work out how to wire it up (or ask Sean).
Why don't they make the plug as part of the decoder for dummies like me??


Rant over.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

They do if you order the right one... And from the right person!
What brand decoder did you get? It wasn't one of mine was it!
Even most Soundtraxx non 8pin decoders will have a 9 pin Jst plug on the end of the decoder that you can pull the 9 pin Jst plug with a hardwire pigtail and replace with a 9 pin Jst to 8 pin plug.
Click the picture for a larger version.
Here is the pin out for the 8pin plug.


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

It was one of yours mate I ordered it for my 2nd hand Atlas, now I have the diagram I'll try and use the plug pin outa the engine.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

BK R said:


> It was one of yours mate I ordered it for my 2nd hand Atlas, now I have the diagram I'll try and use the plug pin outa the engine.


Well then have Pat send you the plug!


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Pat would love to send you a plug!! Once Pat gets a plug!!! Stand by Bernie shall get you fixed in jiffy!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Bernie call me!!!


----------

